# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Please help me with my 3 ADFs!

## Stacia

Yesterday I decided to purchase 3 ADFs to eventually add to my 10 gallon which currently only has my male plakat betta. I've had ADFs before so I know their general care. After I got them home I realized that one of the frogs is missing a front foot. It looks like it was bitten off by a fish or maybe crushed under a rock when an employee was moving the rocks around. I can't tell if the stump if infected with a fungal infection or not because there does seem to be some stringy white substance there, but all the frogs are also in the middle of a shed and are having a hard time getting all of the skin off. The skin is just hanging loosely around all of their bodies but they aren't doing much to get it completely off. I feel like the stringy stuff on the leg stump could just be shed skin that is getting stuck there. 


This evening I decided to swab the injured leg with hydrogen peroxide diluted to 75% strength. This seemed to help remove some of the potential fungal infection/dead skin. 


The frogs were quite thin when I got them, I don't think they were eating or being fed at the store. Yesterday when I got them I fed a large helping of frozen bloodworms and they ate absolutely everything. I watched and saw all three of the frogs eating and they seemed to all have an excellent appetite. Today I gave them a few more blood worms but not as many. They already look more plump and healthy. I have two males and the injured frog is a female, they are singing constantly which I'm hoping is a good sign? 


For now I have them in a temporary 1 gallon bowl that I'm doing daily 100% water changes on. I also treat the water with prime, but I'm not sure if prime protects frogs from ammonia in the same way that it protects fish? I have a heater that I thought would work in the 1 gallon but it ended up being too powerful and was overheating the water so for now they are unheated. I could put them in a smaller container and float that in one of my 10 gallon at 80F or my 29 gallon at 73F. I could also just add them straight in my heated and filtered 10 gallon but I'm afraid of them passing an illness onto my betta (is this possible?)


I'm unsure where to go next when treating the missing foot on the female. I would also love any help with getting them to shed completely on their own. 


Thanks so much!

----------

